# artic shield jackets?



## ballew23 (Jan 10, 2010)

anybody got the H1 jacket or any artic shield jacket?  What is the coldest youve been in and stayed warm? What all did you have under the jacket?   Tell me your good stories or bad about Artic Shield!!!!


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jan 10, 2010)

*Parka warm in sub-artic winter weather*

I purchased an extreme cold weather hooded parker from the Army & Navy store. It kept me toasty warm while hunting in Siberia in the winter at temperatures of -30 below zero. I wore a heavy shirt under the coat, a polypro balaclava and polypro long underwear. I was very comfortable riding on snowmobiles while hunting Brtown Bear for 10 days.


----------



## randre12 (Jan 12, 2010)

I have the H4 jacket and some h3 overalls. I have had the overalls for 4 or 5 years and the jacket is new. I used them at warwoman this past weekend and didn't get cold at all. I wore some medalist pants and one Cabela's MTP Polartec shirt with one medalist shirt over it. Can't wear the arctic shield while you walk, you will get to hot. It is worth the money IMO.


----------



## Huntinfool (Jan 14, 2010)

I've hunted down to 16 deg with 30mph winds and felt great.  My feet got cold......but my torso was nice and toasty.


----------



## 1devildog (Jan 22, 2010)

Get it , you wont be sorry, Ive had the parka, bibs and gloves now for five years, been in as cold temps of -10, stayed comfortable. My normal layers are, long sleeve t-shirt, a thin fleese pull-over, tight fit, then a flanel button up shirt, on the bottom I use a pair of sweats with a fly made into them and my wrangler hunting pants, use a set of Ice-breakers booties over my boots while in the stand and top it off with a Cabellas insulated hat with the pull over fase mask. Caution when walking to stand, if you have a ways to go, take them off for the walk if possible, you will sweat profusely, then get cold after you set a while.


----------



## Rockett (Jan 28, 2010)

Yep get you a set I wear mine hunting when its cold and running the lakes in bass tm's and they are great.  Ran 60 in 23 degree temps down seminole in them and didn't get cold at all.


----------



## dslary (Aug 15, 2010)

I can't say about the coat but the gloves and boot covers are great.  My feet and hands are nice and warm.  The gloves are really really thin, not bulky.


----------



## hogman3 (Aug 16, 2010)

*Artic Shield*

Got the H2- Good stuff!


----------



## RiverBuck (Aug 16, 2010)

Best money I ever spent.  Found the jacket on clearence at Kevins in Thomasville.  Did not know what I was buying just thought it was a good looking jacket.  Wow was I surprised.  Great Product.


----------

